

So You Wanna Build a Crowdfunding Site - ncasenmare
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/07/so-you-wanna-build-a-crowdfunding-site/#

======
alokm
This coincidentally is also the Final Assignment of the Coursera course by
Stanford "Startup Engineering". Every one there would be making a Node based,
AWS powered, Bootstrap themed Crowdfunding site.

~~~
oostevo
It's worth noting that Startup Engineering is basing its payment platform on
Bitcoin whereas this Mozilla article covers Balanced Payments.

I also get the impression from the lectures so far that Startup Engineering
isn't covering databases to any real extent, whereas the article covers
MongoDB.

------
brickmort
As a non-js based programmer, This is some excellent insight in what a webapp
looks like when built with node.js. I'm definitely gonna be reading through
this to get my feet wet with node, as it's something I've been meaning to do
but have been so occupied with other languages. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
pewallin
If you are new to Javascript you should note that this tutorial makes heavy
use of Promises which is one way to handle callbacks piling up, but it's not
the only way, or even the most common.

------
motter
Or you could fork selfstarter[1], which is what we used to allow users to
reserve their username on [http://microco.sm](http://microco.sm)

[1]
[https://github.com/lockitron/selfstarter](https://github.com/lockitron/selfstarter)

~~~
jjsz
Crowdhoster is a fork of selfstarter bit it's behind a request form.

~~~
mlebel
The source and a readme to set up your own instance of Crowdhoster is at
[http://github.com/Crowdtilt/Crowdhoster](http://github.com/Crowdtilt/Crowdhoster).

Feel free to email lebel@crowdtilt.com if you need any help setting it up!

------
nhangen
Crowdfunding tools should belong to the crowd? I'd like to hear more rationale
on that statement.

~~~
area51org
I think he was being somewhat flippant. He's really saying: we think it should
be easy to crowdfund something, so we're open-sourcing our own crowdfunding
software.

